# Speicherung der Besuchten Seiten beim Provider?



## reddragon90 (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Hoffe sehr, dass ich diesmal das richtige Forum erwischt habe...

Speicher Provider eigentlich auch die Seiten die man so im laufe besucht? Sprich, wenn ich mal bei meinem Provider anrufen sollte, könnte der mir sagen, auf welchen Seite ich war? Können die z.B. sehen, dass ich hier im Forum etwas schreibe? 

Ich stelle nicht an; die Frage ist nur aus Neugierde


----------



## Gast (24. Juli 2009)

Wikipedia sagt zum Thema Vorratsdatenspeicherung folgendes:





			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nicht gespeichert werden die IP-Adresse und die URIs der im Internet aufgerufenen Adressen, sowie auch nicht die abgerufenen Inhalte selbst.


Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorratsdatenspeicherung

Theoretisch wäre es aber möglich auch die aufgerufenen Links zu speichern.
Ich würde jedenfalls nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen dass nur die Verbindungsdaten gespeichert werden..... 

Egal ob es rechtens wäre mehr zu speichern oder nicht, glaube ich nicht dass der ISP sagen würde wann Du auf welcher Seite warst.
Überlege mal was es für ein Aufwand für den ISP bedeuten würde wenn er jeden Tag tausende Daten nennen sollte. 
Die Folge davon wären teurere Flatrates. 

Wenn Du tatsächlich so vergesslich bist dass Du nicht mehr weisst wo Du überall warst, dann protokolliere doch selbst Deinen Netzwerkverkehr.


----------



## Gast (24. Juli 2009)

Ach ja, der ISP kann aber auch "live" sehen welche Seite Du aufrufst.
Geht mir gerade so durch den Kopf, weil ich mal wegen Verbindungsproblemen mit meinem ISP telefoniert hatte.

Ich: Seite XYZ lässt sich nicht aufrufen.
ISP: sehe ich.....


----------



## reddragon90 (24. Juli 2009)

Nee, ich wollte nur mal so wissen, ob der Provider zumindest in der Lage wäre, falls eine Behörde sagen würde, gibt mir alle IP Adressen die auf Tutorials.de unterwegs sind. Oder ob man durch die IP rein Technisch in der Lage wäre, die besuchten Seiten nachzuvollziehen. 

Es geht hier nicht um mich oder meine Vergessenlichkeit  Nicht umsonst gibt es Favorites ^^

Zu Deinem edit. Dürfen die auch just for fun schauen, auf welchen Seiten man sürft? Das würde doch wiederum gegen Gesetzte verstoßen, wobei ich eben gelesen habe, dass einige Behörden sogar befugt sind, die Computer durchzusuchen, indem sie, Trojaner in die Systeme schmuggel, und das ist anscheind auch noch legal, vondaher würde mich das nicht wundern.


----------

